

39 Developed Countries With More Vacation Days Than America (2011) - pjmlp
http://www.businessinsider.com/countries-take-most-vacation-2011-7?op=1

======
Peroni
>UK Statutory minimum holidays: 28

It's worth pointing out that 28 days includes public holidays. The article
seems to allude that public holidays are on top of the original 28.

